# Best RCI resort in Sedona?



## jmpellet (Jan 30, 2012)

Good morning:  We are thinking about Sedona (GC) for April 2013 and wondering if any Tuggers have an opinion on the best RCI property.  Based on RCI reviews I think I've narrowed my list down but most of them get pretty good reviews.  

Our children will be 21, 11, and 9 and we hope to visit the Grand Canyon and surrounding areas.  Does one of these proprties have a particularly nice feature that stands them out from the rest.  

Arroyo Roble
Los Abrigados
Sedona Summit
The Ridge
Sedona Springs

Wish I had two weeks as my great cape cod trader would yield me a second week in Vegas

Thanks!!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 30, 2012)

A gentle suggestion - if you join TUG, you will have access to our extensive ratings and reviews section, which is a members only area on TUG.


----------



## jmpellet (Jan 30, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> A gentle suggestion - if you join TUG, you will have access to our extensive ratings and reviews section, which is a members only area on TUG.



Thanks, I will certainly do that.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 30, 2012)

jmpellet said:


> Good morning:  We are thinking about Sedona (GC) for April 2013 and wondering if any Tuggers have an opinion on the best RCI property.  Based on RCI reviews I think I've narrowed my list down but most of them get pretty good reviews.
> 
> Our children will be 21, 11, and 9 and we hope to visit the Grand Canyon and surrounding areas.  Does one of these proprties have a particularly nice feature that stands them out from the rest.
> 
> ...



The nice thing about Arroyo Roble is it is right in town - easy to walk. The townhouses are nice enough and the pool is fine. Nothing fancy, but was clean when we were there a few years ago and central to everything.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 30, 2012)

*I have stayed at Arroyo Roble twice with my family of four*

I have not stayed in any other timeshares in Sedona, so no opinions on them.

If I returned to Sedona, I would try to get an exchange into Arroyo Roble.  The units were nice and large, clean and well-equipped.  We enjoyed the pool and Courtyard and creek location on-site.  It was in a very convenient location.  

As Denise suggested, the members only reviews will be very helpful to you.


----------



## eal (Jan 30, 2012)

Arroyo Roble is our favourite timeshare in Sedona - check out the reviews.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 30, 2012)

*some comments...*



jmpellet said:


> Good morning:  We are thinking about Sedona (GC) for April 2013 and wondering if any Tuggers have an opinion on the best RCI property.  Based on RCI reviews I think I've narrowed my list down but most of them get pretty good reviews.
> 
> Our children will be 21, 11, and 9 and we hope to visit the Grand Canyon and surrounding areas.  Does one of these proprties have a particularly nice feature that stands them out from the rest.
> 
> ...



We love Sedona!  However our last visit at Los Abrigados was a disaster.  We had stayed there 2x before and loved it; however this time (because the ownership of the resort was changing) our unit was in very poor shape; ie, shower handle fell off in my hand, kitchen sink flooded over, human hair all over the couch, etc.  No one has mentioned the Hyatt and I wonder why?


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 30, 2012)

We own at Villas of Sedona. It's a 'sister resort' (right next door) to Sedona Springs. I may be biased, but DO like Springs. Nice pool area, activities. Kids' playground, BBQs. Free in suite wi-fi. Not a lot in nearby walking distance- except strip-mall/Walgreens, but it's not out in the boonies, either.
Sedona is nice, wherever you select, you won't be spending a lot of time at the resort- you'll be out exploring the red rock trails.

Jim


----------



## Lou (Jan 30, 2012)

We've stayed in Sedona Springs two times and liked it very much.  The units are nice and very spacious.


----------



## bdh (Jan 31, 2012)

jmpellet said:


> Our children will be 21, 11, and 9 and we hope to visit the Grand Canyon and surrounding areas.


 
The GC is quite a sight - but it will take a whole day to travel from Sedona, get the true experience of the GC and drive back to Sedona.  Some say that to truly experience the GC, you should actually spend a night in the park.   Not trying to talk you out of going to the GC, but the red rock of Sedona is fabulous.



Cathyb said:


> No one has mentioned the Hyatt and I wonder why?



While the location and views are hard to beat at Pinon Pointe, its an II property - the OP is an RCI guy.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 31, 2012)

Of the resorts listed, we've only stayed in Arroyo Roble, but we loved it!
Spacious units, beautiful grounds, very convenient location.  I would
most definitely stay there again.  
Deb


----------



## PamMo (Jan 31, 2012)

I think no one has mentioned the Hyatt because it exchanges in II, not RCI. The OP is looking at RCI exchanges.

We've stayed at Los Abrigados several times and love the location along Oak Creek, but the units are older and are definitely not as nice as other resorts in Sedona. We love being able to walk next door to Talaquepaque and uptown Sedona, though. (We do several hikes a day, so spend very little time at the resort.) We stayed at Sedona Summit over Thanksgiving and really liked it. The units were big, very nicely furnished, had full kitchens, large baths, a gas fireplace in the LR, and there were pools and hot tubs scattered throughout the property. The location is on the western edge of town, so you have to drive to restaurants and shops, but there are some spectacular hiking trails close by.

The Ridge at Sedona Golf Course is not in Sedona, but in the Village of Oak Creek. I prefer staying in Sedona.


----------



## Jan Handlers (Jan 31, 2012)

We enjoy being on the west side of town, but we always have a car.  We have stayed at Sedona Summit several times and really liked it.  Some of the units' locations are better than others, but they are large, clean and well-furnished.  We have also stayed at The Ridge.  It was okay.


----------



## HenryT (Feb 1, 2012)

I love being within walking distance to town for the shops restaurants, etc.; so the only options for me are Los Abrigados and Arroyo Roble.

Arroyo Roble is a nice property in town down a hill. It is well kept even though it is older. Being down a hill I found cell phone service was spotty and the internet service was spotty also. Great resort though. The amenities are okay.

Los Abrigados by far has the best facilities of any resort in Sedona. The grounds are great, excellent Spa and Health Club, putt putt golf course, on the creek, walking distance to many shops, next to Tlaquepaque, restaurants onsite, etc. The one problem is many of the units have not been updated and there is a big risk that you will get a bad unit. There is a plan to upgrade the units but it will take a number of years to complete. In the name of full disclosure, I own at this resort but I own at the Stone House unit so I know what I am getting. The Stone House is a fantastic unit so I have a great unit at a great resort.

Bottom line though is I would task either of the above resorts if I was going to Sedona.


----------



## jd00 (Feb 17, 2012)

We stayed at The Ridge at Sedona last April and loved it.  Great unit, spacious, well appointed kitchen, very private, cute little porch.  The pools was fantastic with gorgeous views - all around it was a great resort.


----------



## spencersmama (Feb 17, 2012)

If you go to Sedona, the Palatki Heritage Site is one of my favorite places.  They have Sinagua cliff dwellings and pictographs.  It's a very pretty and relatively easy hike to see everything, although you do have to climb up some rock steps.  I've been twice, once before it was taken over by the National Forest and once after.  

http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/coconino/recreation/outdoorlearning/recarea/?recid=55368&actid=119

I have some photos.  I'll see if I can post one or two if interested.


----------



## ann824 (Feb 18, 2012)

Does anyone know the difference between the sections at the Ridge.  On interval's site there is RS1 RS2 and RSF?


----------

